# Bonus weeks



## dboy1 (Dec 15, 2009)

We went to a Wyndham sales pitch recently and were told about the deal they have with TP. If you deposit a Hawaii deeded week you get a bonus week to use also. The other part was that TP will pay your m.f. up to $699 if you deposit a Hawaii week. I am obvioasly talking about Wyndham weeks. Just wanted to know if this is true??


----------



## nolesman98 (Dec 30, 2010)

Where did you attend the Wyndham presentation?  I am interested in Wyndham and would like to go to one.  Do you have a phone number or web link?


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 31, 2010)

dboy1 said:


> We went to a Wyndham sales pitch recently and were told about the deal they have with TP. If you deposit a Hawaii deeded week you get a bonus week to use also. The other part was that TP will pay your m.f. up to $699 if you deposit a Hawaii week. I am obvioasly talking about Wyndham weeks. Just wanted to know if this is true??



Interesting.  I'd like to listen to that presentation myself.


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 3, 2011)

*TP bonus weeks*

If you are in TP's Vacation Exchange Club you get a bonus week with any deposit so Wyndam's deal doesn't seem like much IMHO.We deposit Waikiki Banyan weeks we own( a non fancy condo unit-About a 6 on a ten point scale) and always get a bonus week with II also.
The paying of maintenance fees seems too good to be true to me but if true with no catches this would be worthwhile.
I am staying at Wyndam Waikiki in three weeks and may go to the TS presentation to find out.


----------



## jtridle (Jan 13, 2011)

dboy1 said:


> We went to a Wyndham sales pitch recently and were told about the deal they have with TP. If you deposit a Hawaii deeded week you get a bonus week to use also. The other part was that TP will pay your m.f. up to $699 if you deposit a Hawaii week. I am obvioasly talking about Wyndham weeks. Just wanted to know if this is true??



Just attended a Wyndham Bali Hai presentation today, trying to sell us on the benefits of being able to trade through TI and there was nothing said of paying maintenance fees.  Just that we would get a bonus week.


----------



## jtridle (Jan 14, 2011)

cgeidl said:


> If you are in TP's Vacation Exchange Club you get a bonus week with any deposit so Wyndam's deal doesn't seem like much IMHO.



Is their vacation exchange club a certain membership level that you have to enroll in, and perhaps pay extra?  I can't find anything on their website that talks about the exchange club.  And from what I can tell, you don't have to belongto it to get the bonus week.  Is that correct?

Is this the same thing as their current special where you get a bonus week if you deposit by 2/15/11?  Does it seem like they do this every year?  Do you have to give them a hawaii year to get the bonus week?


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 31, 2011)

*Vacation exchange club*

It is awkward to find on the web site. I found it by entering Vacation exchange club in the search square.Used to be easy to find. you pay a bit to join but get an extra week if you deposit 120 days or more ahead.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Mar 7, 2012)

*Wyndham Deal*

My understanding is that, if you deposit a week with TPI (or equivalent points), you will get 2 weeks in return.  If you choose the money for maintenance fees, there is a limit of $699.


----------



## slabeaume (Mar 24, 2012)

premier access members (got it with our Hawaii timeshare free for 3 years now have to renew for about $91/year to get the premier access benefits). 

 With that benefit, you get a bonus week with your exchanged week.  But the bonus week can only be booked out something like 3 months and there is still a fee involved.  Good thing about the exchange with TP is they took weeks 2 weeks or more out, so VIP benefits resulted in a 2 bedroom unit exchanged for lesser points then a 1 bedroom.

 The maintenance reimbursement program is also only available for premier access members.  It's instead of the exchange. You give them a week (has to be 6 months out and they'll tell you which properties they'll accept) and they'll give you $699 after the time of the exchanged week passes.  

There are other benefits to the premier access membership, too, like no exchange fee into certain resorts and discount nightly stays, and cruise deal where they give you .  I think members can also split up their weeks.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 5, 2012)

slabeaume said:


> premier access members
> With that benefit, you get a bonus week with your exchanged week.  But the bonus week can only be booked out something like 3 months and there is still a fee involved.  QUOTE]
> 
> 45 days for bonus weeks which is very awkward for us. Oneis expiring and we are stuck


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 9, 2012)

60 days for Hawaii and they have lots of availability there.45 for 
Conus.


----------

